# A 2 mile head shot ?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Something happen today & I wanta throw the B*S* FLAG @ a co~worker !!! :smt169

I'll try to be short .....

1st off, I am not a sniper so my knowledge is limited.

I work for an FDLE agency and today one of my coworkers... we'll call him Officer Bullsh*t. This guy "claims" he is a Reserve Army sniper & one of his team members in his unit made what I would think would be a very difficult if not impossible shot.

Officer Bullsh*t is about 30"ish" in age & VERY gunho. He claimed that sometime last year he was in Iraq and he was the spotter & his shooter was on a .50 cal rifle of some sort, on the 5th floor of a blowout building in which they spotted & engaged a TWO MILE target which was sitting in a truck ... He claimed they eliminated the human target with a HEAD SHOT. :smt108 He said " Man, it was the most unreal thing I ever saw, just freaking awesome."

I understand ... the military has some wicked gear & awesome shooters.

My question is this: 

Is a TWO MILE shot like that even possible, even under perfect conditions?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike will attest to ths, but I think there have been multiple sniper kills with Barret .50 Cals in the 2 mile range. Headshots? Likely unintentional. With a .50, at very long ranges the point of aim is definately center of mass. A "miss" for center of mass that is 15" high, is called a head shot.

The gun can do it. Wind, mirage, elevation adjustments... all a bitch at that distance. But a hit with a .50 usually does SERIOUS damage, no matter where you hit 'em. Even at close to 2 miles.

They did a 2-mile hit on a man target with a Barrett a few months back on Future-Weapons, the TV show.

Jeff


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd say BS....

I know the longest recorded sniper shot in Iraq was 3/4 of a mile... using a M-24.


> * Sniper shot that took out an insurgent killer from three quarters of a mile*
> 
> Toby Harnden in Ramadi
> Last Updated: 12:46am GMT 02/01/2006
> ...


Here's the link for the rest of the info... Click Here


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I did my research...

Previous comment retracted. The .50 Cal shot was 2000M. A LONG way, but no where near 2 Mi...

My bad,
Jeff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gonna call BS.

From what I've been able to find, the longest shot on record is now by Canadian sniper who was serving in Afghanistan. It was reported to be 2430 metres (over 2600 yards) by several news services. That's about 1.5 _miles_! The bullet was in the air for _four seconds_ and dropped _146 feet_.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

maybe you could hit someone in the head from 2miles, if the person was made out of lead so they never moved, and you had about 50,000 trys at it.its ridiculous simply because of the issue of movement.also at that distance it would have to be completely still. no wind.if i hit someone from 2 miles away with a tank shell could i claim it was a head shot?i dont doubt that someone could be hit from 2 miles away by something, but to say it is a head shot???:smt104


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I call bulshit also.

Staff Sgt Gilliland :smt1099


Staff Sgt Jason Benford :smt1099 R.I.P.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*And also said...*

~you guys should have heard Officer Bullsh*t telling his story to everybody.... he also said:

" Man, do you guys even understand the science & knowledge involved in a shot like that? You have your windage, distance, elevation & temperture, hell you even have to factor in the ROTATION SPEED OF THE EARTH... on a shot like that".

He really said that...

~ this guy was telling this story to a group of 4 of us and he did it with a straight face too.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*10 - 4*



TOF said:


> Staff Sgt Gilliland :smt1099
> 
> Staff Sgt Jason Benford :smt1099 R.I.P.


 ~ Good call my Friend ...........:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The man is all caught up in a lie and loving the attention it's getting him. brokenimage


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*and ...*

~ and Officer B*S* also shared with us that he wears his Sniper Ghillie suit out "deer hunting" & it works awesome...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> "Man, do you guys even understand the science & knowledge involved in a shot like that? You have your windage, distance, elevation & temperture, hell you even have to factor in the ROTATION SPEED OF THE EARTH... on a shot like that".


Seems to me I've heard that before. Hmmmm. Oh wait, I have. It was from the movie Shooter with Marky Mark.

Tell that guy off will ya. The jackass is quoting movies and passing it off as his own BS.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Todd said:


> Seems to me I've heard that before. Hmmmm. Oh wait, I have. It was from the movie Shooter with Marky Mark.
> 
> Tell that guy off will ya. The jackass is quoting movies and passing it off as his own BS.


+1 :smt023


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Lowdrift said:


> you even have to factor in the ROTATION SPEED OF THE EARTH... on a shot like that".


Absurd.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*really ... ?*



Todd said:


> Seems to me I've heard that before. Hmmmm. Oh wait, I have. It was from the movie Shooter with Marky Mark.
> 
> Tell that guy off will ya. The jackass is quoting movies and passing it off as his own BS.


 ~ interesting ... 
I thought that sounded familiar but I couldn't recall it. :smt042


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am late on this one, but the guy is completely full of it, and you can tell him I said so. The other members above who stated facts about military snipers are completely correct. I'll just add that the Barrett rifle isn't nearly accurate enough to make a headshot at two miles - but then again, nothing in the military firearms arsenal is. The snipers in my unit strongly prefer the M24 when shooting people (rather than large objects).


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's the story on the Canadian sniper from 2400+M






Third shot...

Of course, there's a nice anti-gun, anti-military bias to the news story about a cold-blooded killer, who left the Military in disgrace...

Heaven forbid they could just report the news... Gotta spin your agenda somehow...


----------

